
Google is down in all of the Czech Republic - popey456963
http://www.praguemorning.cz/google-czech-republic/
======
michalskop
More than 1 hour of no Google services (at least) in the Czech Republic and
Slovakia, maybe more. Including the search, Google docs, CDN (js libraries,
fonts) and DNS (including popular 8.8.8.8)

------
Piskvorrr
Indeed. It's unsinkable, let's hitch ourselves to Ti...erm, Google.

------
tinodotim
Looks like it's working again though:

>Update 21.25: Google is working again.

